# 5 cops fired for beating



## firecoins (May 21, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/05/20/alabama.police.beating/index.html

CNN has/had an article with video of a suspect being beaten by 5 cops after being ejected from his vehicle at the end of the car chase.  the 5 cops have been fired with a criminal investigation pending.  

The video started off with the suspect steering his car towards an officer laying down spikes missing the cop by less than an inch. His intention was to killl the cop.


----------



## ClarkKent (May 21, 2009)

Please tell me that they (the cops) are not walking around on the streets and are locked


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

Seems as though the suspect got what was coming to him.  You don't attempt to injure/kill emergency personel and expect nothing to happen.



Not condoning what happened....


----------



## mikie (May 21, 2009)

*Shocked*

That is absolutely terrible.  There is no self control, they all go at him...even the guy in the grey/tan uniform was swinging like crazy then just stands up like nothing happened.  

Personally, I'm glad they got fired.  That however does mean what the criminal did was right, it's just poor police work.  


From an EMS perspective....how 'bout that ejection?!  h34r:


----------



## amberdt03 (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Seems as though the suspect got what was coming to him.  You don't attempt to injure/kill emergency personel and expect nothing to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Not condoning what happened....



i agree with you. they definitely were acting on the fact that he hit a cop trying to kill him. reminds me off a story of a cop that was shot execution style, when they caught the suspect he was shot over 100 times. when another cop was asked why they shot him so many times by the media, the cop replied cause thats all the bullets we had. 

and like linuss i'm not condoning what happened, but i bet many of you put in the same situation would have done the same thing. i know i would have.


----------



## amberdt03 (May 21, 2009)

mikie said:


> From an EMS perspective....how 'bout that ejection?!  h34r:



that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

mikie said:


> From an EMS perspective....how 'bout that ejection?!  h34r:



I won't lie,  I laughed.   Hysterically.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

amberdt03 said:
			
		

> when another cop was asked why they shot him so many times by the media, the cop replied cause thats all the bullets we had.



People can't honestly think it's a coincidence that cop killers rarely make it to trial, do they?


----------



## amberdt03 (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> People can't honestly think it's a coincidence that cop killers rarely make it to trial, do they?



civilians i'm sure do. lol.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 21, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> ...i bet many of you put in the same situation would have done the same thing. i know i would have.


You might lose that bet.  I've been in that situation, and I never turned into an animal.  They all deserve to sleep in the same jail with the criminals.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> *Seems as though the suspect got what was coming to him*. You don't attempt to injure/kill emergency personel and expect nothing to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Not condoning what happened....


 
It also seems he wasn't moving after he was ejected.  Because he was *unconscious*.


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2009)

It takes a real coward to beat a man when he can't fight back.


----------



## reaper (May 21, 2009)

I think the officers got what was coming to them! They are the ones that are there to enforce the law, not become the same as the criminals. This man was severely injured and not fighting in any way. This is no different then a rioting crowd beating an innocent man to for no reason. Being fired was the easy part. They should be sent to prison on assault charges!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2009)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> It also seems he wasn't moving after he was ejected.  Because he was *unconscious*.



Doesn't mean he didn't deserve the ejection.



Hate to say it, but bad people deserve bad things.  

If Osama dies a bad death, I'll lose no sleep at night.



If you don't wear a seatbelt, run from the cops, try to kill one, and get flung out your vehicle, I laugh.

Crude?  Sure.  Barbaric?  Maybe.  But hey, they chose that path.


----------



## ClarkKent (May 21, 2009)

I am with you one that one



Sasha said:


> It takes a real coward to beat a man when he can't fight back.


----------



## amberdt03 (May 21, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> I am with you one that one



it also takes a coward to try and run over a cop with a car


----------



## reaper (May 21, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> it also takes a coward to try and run over a cop with a car



The difference is he is a criminal and that is expected. They are LEO and are held to higher standards then common criminals!


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 21, 2009)

After viewing the video, I wonder if a little bit of pack mentality was demonstrated on the part of the police. Don't get me wrong, what the guy did was absolutely reprehensible, but it almost looked like they were all trying to get to the guy first to demonstrate their displeasure at his actions. Kudos to the chief for his prompt actions and not going the "paid administrative leave, pending investigation" route. Sometimes it is warranted, but I think the video precluded that option in this instance.


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> it also takes a coward to try and run over a cop with a car



The most disgusting part is that it wasn't one cop beating one man, it was MANY cops beating ONE *unconcious* man.

I'm a little shocked some people's reply on this thread, it makes me wonder how some would treat someone who attempted to harm a cop in the back of their ambulance.


----------



## silver (May 21, 2009)

As they are supposed to be protecting me from reckless beatings like that, and protecting my liberties and rights, I don't think they are right and they should be charged to the fullest extent of the law.

It really says something about their morals, that under a stressful situation they resort to criminal actions.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Doesn't mean he didn't deserve the ejection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Which has absolutely nothing to do with this discussion.  They beat an unconscious man.  Unless I'm mistaken, that tends to be illegal.


----------

